# Hydraulic



## Delroy (Apr 20, 2021)

I have a yanmar 3210d. The hydraulic just quit. What is the first thing I should be looking for?
There is no leaks that I can see. All fluids are up. Is there a sheer off pin of some sort or do I have to just remove the pump and hope a new one will fix my problems?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Do you have a loader or just 2 point? Do you have power steering? Is your fluid and suction strainer clean?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Delroy said:


> I have a yanmar 3210d. The hydraulic just quit. What is the first thing I should be looking for?
> There is no leaks that I can see. All fluids are up. Is there a sheer off pin of some sort or do I have to just remove the pump and hope a new one will fix my problems?


I would assume you have a YM2310D ? When stating a 3210, people will think you have a John Deere with the Yanmar engine. It does confuse people.  

Like Winston pointed out, check the fluid level, and check the filter is not blocked. For hydraulic fluid, ensure you are using John Deere J20C or Yanmar TF500A (same stuff really). 
A little while back I made a How-To for changing the fluid and cleaning the filter here: 
(1) Hydraulic Fluid Change | Tractor Forum

If the hose connections are the quick-connect type with a loader or such, switch them around just in case one is either loose or blocked. Then switch them back. 

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

bmaverick said:


> I would assume you have a YM2310D ? When stating a 3210, people will think you have a John Deere with the Yanmar engine. It does confuse people.
> 
> Like Winston pointed out, check the fluid level, and check the filter is not blocked. For hydraulic fluid, ensure you are using John Deere J20C or Yanmar TF500A (same stuff really).
> A little while back I made a How-To for changing the fluid and cleaning the filter here:
> ...


I think he probably has a 3110d, that is what is showing on his name tag.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> I think he probably has a 3110d, that is what is showing on his name tag.


Ah ha, as the blind man picked up his saw and went to work.


----------



## Delroy (Apr 20, 2021)

My name is Delroy . I have a yanmar 3110 d I had hydraulic issues they were fixed by replacing a key in the hydraulic pump coupler I'm having a hard time posting or seeing my posts but I would like to thank all who have helped.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad your up and going.


----------



## Delroy (Apr 20, 2021)

😊👍


----------

